# Delivered A Restraining Order While I Was In The Hospital



## wbellyboy (Sep 27, 2016)

Going through a divorce presently. I was taken to the hospital after my wife called the police and said that I hit her. I DID NOT. There were no marks and I told the police that I felt like my blood sugar was low. He tested my sugar and it was 67. So he took me to the hospital where I was for a day and a half. While I was staying in the hospital the police delivered a restraining order sent by my wife. It was bad enough I was in there for low blood sugar,but to have a restraining order delivered to me saying I couldn't go back to the house was very hurtful. I have only been back to the house where I lived for 5 years to just get my clothes and diabetic items. I am now staying in a Value Stay for almost $900 while she files for a divorce. My friend has contacted me now saying she wants to give me back my car and my dog because he is suffering stress from my absence. The car hasn't been paid on since she has had it and she wants me to give her $400 for bills?? Unbelievable is my only response. SHE GOT 1500 FROM THE STATE AFTER FILING A RESTRAINING ORDER AND HAVE REFUSED TO USE ANY OF THE MONEY TO PAY THE CAR NOTE OR ANY OTHER BILLS. I GUESS SHE IS EATING OUT WITH THE MONEY EVERY NIGHT.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Did you hit her?

I notice you didn't deny it, you only said there were no marks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

If you're seeking advice, then we need more information from you. While it's upsetting to you to be given a restraining order while you are in the hospital, there are too many holes to fill in here to determine if she was in the right to obtain the restraining order. 

If it's your car, then it was your responsibility to pay the bills regardless. If you didn't have access to it, you should have gone to the police and hired an attorney to obtain your possessions back.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Hire an attorney. You'll need one to handle the separation/divorce anyways.


----------



## caruso (Sep 23, 2016)

It's not unbelievable for an abused wife in fear of her husband to file a restraining order while filing for divorce, and he is still expected to pay the bills during the divorce process.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

did you hit her?
If so, I would have done the exact same thing as your wife.


----------



## wbellyboy (Sep 27, 2016)

No i didn't hit her. I ran into the bedroom and locked the door. She banged on the door until i finally opened it and asked where the phone was. I didn't know where it was and she was getting my shirts and threatened to pull all the buttons off of them. Then she ran out the door and went to the neighbors house and called the cops. If i had hit her i would have went to jail. Instead i went to the hospital because my blood sugar was 67. She got the cops to deliver a restraining order to keep me from coming back after i left the hosptial. And no you don't have to have an reason for a restraining order in escambia county. They will put one on for any reason. It is crazy. I have to take classes and live in a motel because i have no where else to go. Pleast no trolls on this topic. I will be honest,but you have to have respect or be suspended from this site. I went on here to get answers,not questions. Btw i do not have to support her while i am homeless. The state gives women in florida who put a restraining order on $1500,but only if the other person is arrested. Ahhhhhhh,there's the rub.


----------



## wbellyboy (Sep 27, 2016)

Well,i guess that is why your here also. You would have done the same thing. The police aren't social workers. They don't care about your domestic problems. Get help if you need it,call the police only if your hurt.


----------



## wbellyboy (Sep 27, 2016)

There are no holes,i have explained exactly what happened. It didn't happen the way you wanted it to?? This isn't a fantasy tv show it is real life and it is hard when your wife has the car,the house,the dog,and all the food and you have get is a motel room that costs over 900.00 a month. Get a life. Hope your never in this situation.


----------



## wbellyboy (Sep 27, 2016)

I am not paying anything. What country do you live in. This is the u s of a. If you want your husband out of the house on the streets you have to pull your big girl panties up and take care of you own self. I have nothing,she has everything. No judge in this land is going to give a women on h.u.d. Any help. You dug your hole,now go and build your own sand castle.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Pay your bills. Trashing your credit rating is not going to help your situation
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

tropicalbeachiwish said:


> If you're seeking advice, then we need more information from you. While it's upsetting to you to be given a restraining order while you are in the hospital, there are too many holes to fill in here to determine if she was in the right to obtain the restraining order.
> 
> If it's your car, then it was your responsibility to pay the bills regardless. If you didn't have access to it, you should have gone to the police and hired an attorney to obtain your possessions back.


Joint community property if purchased during the marriage.

And also if she was using it ("was receiver of the benefits of ownership") then she is responsible for upkeep.


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

wbellyboy said:


> There are no holes,i have explained exactly what happened. It didn't happen the way you wanted it to?? This isn't a fantasy tv show it is real life and it is hard when your wife has the car,the house,the dog,and all the food and you have get is a motel room that costs over 900.00 a month. Get a life. Hope your never in this situation.


Some folks won't believe such things until it happens to them.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I don't understand why you would be in the hospital because your blood sugar was a 67. Mine is regularly in that range, I have chronic hypoglycemia between meals, I just eat a snack...

My son has type 1 diabetes and is as low as in the 40s on a weekly basis... He eats some carbs...


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

First off 67 is too high not too low. A normal blood sugar is between 5 and 10.

Anything above that is abnormal, anything below is abnormal. Used to take care of diabetics as a support worker.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkheavy (Jun 7, 2016)

I saw your post on my topic and decided to come check yours out.

TALK TO AN ATTOURNEY IMMEDIATELY. EVERY SECOND THAT PASSES BY NOT PROTECTING YOURSELF LEGALLY IS BEING WASTED. That's just my two cents. You need to protect yourself and your assets. Any proof you have of anything, save it...screenshot it...make copies. Bring it all to a lawyer! ASAP!


----------



## caruso (Sep 23, 2016)

wbellyboy said:


> No i didn't hit her. I ran into the bedroom and locked the door. She banged on the door until i finally opened it and asked where the phone was. I didn't know where it was and she was getting my shirts and threatened to pull all the buttons off of them. Then she ran out the door and went to the neighbors house and called the cops. If i had hit her i would have went to jail. Instead i went to the hospital because my blood sugar was 67. She got the cops to deliver a restraining order to keep me from coming back after i left the hosptial. And no you don't have to have an reason for a restraining order in escambia county. They will put one on for any reason. It is crazy. I have to take classes and live in a motel because i have no where else to go. Pleast no trolls on this topic. I will be honest,but you have to have respect or be suspended from this site. I went on here to get answers,not questions. Btw i do not have to support her while i am homeless. The state gives women in florida who put a restraining order on $1500. So there. Hope your happy!


That's typical in most jurisdictions but so is the right to a fast hearing to determine if the temporary order should be extended or dropped.

For that you need an attorney and you need to be prepared. Odds are the temp order will be extended regardless but you need to defend yourself to your best ability because that first hearing will set the state for what happens down the line.

You will probably also want to get permission to get more of your possessions out of the house (under police escort).


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

CantePe said:


> First off 67 is too high not too low. A normal blood sugar is between 5 and 10.
> 
> Anything above that is abnormal, anything below is abnormal. Used to take care of diabetics as a support worker.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Uhhh normal blood sugar is 80 to 120. Below 70 is hypoglycemic. 

Maybe we are in different countries.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Different units??

A normal*blood glucose level*ranges between about 4 and 8 millimoles per litre (mmol/L). ... If your*blood glucose*is measured after you have been fasting, this is called a fasting*blood glucose level. A normal fasting*blood glucose level*is less than*6*mmol/L.

Pre-Diabetes, Impaired Glucose Tolerance. Glucose test | Patient


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Normal daily blood sugar levels are measured mg/dl... Normal levels are 80 to 100. We're not talking glucose tolerance test, we're talking how in the US doctors express daily blood sugar levels, as taken with a meter. My son does it at least 6 times a day.


----------



## caruso (Sep 23, 2016)

Well this thread is certainly taking off in a different direction.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

wbellyboy said:


> No i didn't hit her. I ran into the bedroom and locked the door. She banged on the door until i finally opened it and asked where the phone was. I didn't know where it was and she was getting my shirts and threatened to pull all the buttons off of them. Then she ran out the door and went to the neighbors house and called the cops. If i had hit her i would have went to jail. Instead i went to the hospital because my blood sugar was 67. She got the cops to deliver a restraining order to keep me from coming back after i left the hosptial. And no you don't have to have an reason for a restraining order in escambia county. They will put one on for any reason. It is crazy. I have to take classes and live in a motel because i have no where else to go. Pleast no trolls on this topic. I will be honest,but you have to have respect or be suspended from this site. I went on here to get answers,not questions. Btw i do not have to support her while i am homeless. The state gives women in florida who put a restraining order on $1500. So there. Hope your happy!


Umm, most places in the US will issue a restraining order TEMPORARILY in place until a hearing. You need to get a lawyer and fight the order. In fact, talk to a lawyer NOW. In my state, if you agree to take the DV or anger management classes, you are in effect admitting to guilt and the order can then be extended to become permanent.

If the home was obtained during the marriage, it is marital property and you are responsible for the regular upkeep, jointly with your STBX, until the court rules otherwise. You need a lawyer for this issue, as well.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

lifeistooshort said:


> Did you hit her?
> 
> I notice you didn't deny it, you only said there were no marks.


No, he said "I DID NOT".


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Lawyer up.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

tech-novelist said:


> No, he said "I DID NOT".


After I asked.

Might want to check the last edited date on the op.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caruso (Sep 23, 2016)

Folks I think it's clear he said he didn't hit her.

Can we move on?


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

caruso said:


> Folks I think it's clear he said he didn't hit her.
> 
> Can we move on?


For the record, pushing, shoving, preventing from leaving a room/the house, etc. are also counted as physical violence and are grounds for a restraining order.


----------



## caruso (Sep 23, 2016)

MJJEAN said:


> For the record, pushing, shoving, preventing from leaving a room/the house, etc. are also counted as physical violence and are grounds for a restraining order.


True.Restraining orders also include the allegations.

@wbellyboy, what are you accused of doing to her?

I am not asking you to state whether or not you did any of the things she's alleging, and I caution you not to state it here unless it's in the negative.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

caruso said:


> True.Restraining orders also include the allegations.
> 
> @wbellyboy, what are you accused of doing to her?
> 
> I am not asking you to state whether or not you did any of the things she's alleging, and I caution you not to state it here unless it's in the negative.


Allegations do matter. Here, even though we are a no-fault state, adultery, addiction, and abuse are taken into consideration when dividing assets and assigning child custody in divorces.

In my state, a restraining order that sticks is basically a black mark on your permanent record. You cannot legally own firearms and the restraining order can and will be used against you in divorce court when it comes to child custody and asset division. A restraining order on record can also bar you from certain employment.

Please, OP, get a lawyer on this NOW.


----------



## ReturntoZero (Aug 31, 2015)

tech-novelist said:


> No, he said "I DID NOT".


Sometimes you just shake your head.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

ReturntoZero said:


> Sometimes you just shake your head.


Or you bother to read the last edit time on the original post and consider that it might have been edited after some of the questions.

It's not that hard.

He originally said only that she hadhad no marks, not that he hadn't done it. 

It has since been edited.

It is now clarified.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

wbellyboy,

No one here is attacking you. People always ask questions to get clarity. It is better to ask than so assume.

If there are things that you need from the house until all this is resolved, you can ask the police to go with you there to get some of your things. This can include the car if you need it.

How did you get to the hospital?


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

lifeistooshort said:


> After I asked.
> 
> Might want to check the last edited date on the op.


Ok, never mind then.

BTW, is there a way to know what the edit was, other than when it was done?


----------



## caruso (Sep 23, 2016)

tech-novelist said:


> Ok, never mind then.
> 
> BTW, is there a way to know what the edit was, other than when it was done?


Yes there is. Ask the person who edited their post what they changed.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

tech-novelist said:


> Ok, never mind then.
> 
> BTW, is there a way to know what the edit was, other than when it was done?


Except for minor grammatical and spelling fixes, a person who makes an edit to a post should add:

"ETA: and then the text of the change".

ETA = Edited to Add


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Except for minor grammatical and spelling fixes, a person who makes an edit to a post should add:
> 
> "ETA: and then the text of the change".
> 
> ETA = Edited to Add


Sure, and I generally do that. But if someone doesn't do that, then I assume there is no way to tell what was changed?


----------



## caruso (Sep 23, 2016)

tech-novelist said:


> Sure, and I generally do that. But if someone doesn't do that, then I assume there is no way to tell what was changed?


I already explained how you can find out what was changed.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

CantePe said:


> First off 67 is too high not too low. A normal blood sugar is between 5 and 10.
> 
> Anything above that is abnormal, anything below is abnormal. Used to take care of diabetics as a support worker.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Yes and no. There are two commonly used ways of measuring blood sugar [glucose].

You are familiar with the "Molar" concentration units ..............mmol/L. milli moles per litre. [used in Europe]

In the States and Germany they use the "Mass" units mg/dl.

90 to 130 mg/dL for diabetics before eating'

Or 5 to 7.2 mmol/L, using your molar units.

Both are correct.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> Except for minor grammatical and spelling fixes, a person who makes an edit to a post should add:
> 
> "ETA: and then the text of the change".
> 
> ETA = Edited to Add


I use ETA to indicate...Estimated-Time of-Arrival in parseconds, so that my detractors can hit the delete button before any offensive light sped pixels illuminate on their LED screen.

I.E., *ETA 184.15 * 184 is the Julian day. The 15 is the Mfg. year +2000.


----------



## caruso (Sep 23, 2016)

SunCMars said:


> I use ETA to indicate...Estimated-Time of-Arrival in parseconds, so that my detractors can hit the delete button before any offensive light sped pixels illuminate on their LED screen.
> 
> I.E., *ETA 184.15 * 184 is the Julian day. The 15 is the Mfg. year +2000.


Yeah this isn't too much of a thread hijack.


----------



## wbellyboy (Sep 27, 2016)

Went back to court 10 days later and as you said it was extended for one year. I am considering a lawyer as I now have to take 16 Batter's Intervetion classes at $15 a pop. Not alot of money,but when your on disability that is alot. I have filed a motion to get my service dog,apnea machine,and more clothes that I didn't get the first visit. Thanks for your reply. It is hard and you don't have many friends when you go through this.


----------



## wbellyboy (Sep 27, 2016)

Yes,sorry I left out some important parts. Hope I clarified things more accurately.


----------



## wbellyboy (Sep 27, 2016)

I have been diabetic for 35 years. 67 is a low blood sugar. If you saw my post I also mentioned that I had given my shot,but hadn't eaten. Well,it was 67,but still dropping quickly as I give Humulog which is a quick acting insulin. Anything below 80 gives me shakes and causes confusion. Every diabetic is different. Just like every women is different. My wife has fibromyalga. If you ever have known anyone with this condition,their personalities/moods change constantly due to the meds and pain they are dealing with. It is very difficult to talk to these people on a normal level. Just ask someone if you haven't experienced it.


----------



## wbellyboy (Sep 27, 2016)

The cop took me to the hospital. He was very nice and understanding of what I was dealing with. She has a record of calling the cops of me in the past and then after I have gone to jail she goes to the State Attorney's office and says it never happened. Then after 3 months I get out of jail. Why I went back to her I can't answer. I missed my only 30 year class reunion the last time.


----------



## wbellyboy (Sep 27, 2016)

I edited it only because I wrote the post in a hurry and needed to clarify things better. We are not investigators on here so time frames are irrelevant.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Well at least we have cleared up the blood sugar level debate!

I'm curious, if you were dropping low, why you didn't just take a few tablespoons of maple syrup instead of going to the hospital?


----------



## wbellyboy (Sep 27, 2016)

who said anything about not paying my bills. All I am not paying is a car payment for the car she took. I am having to pay my own bills. Car rentals are expensive. Put yourself in my place. If your husband or wife put a restraining order on you for NOTHING would you pay a 441.00 car note on a car you haven't even seen in two months,much less drive it. I don't think you would pay a dime. If you put a restraining order on someone then you have to be able to bear the burden. Now if I was arrested the State would give her 1500.00,but it didn't turn out the way she hoped. Sorry.


----------



## wbellyboy (Sep 27, 2016)

Okay,I have posted it already,but I had just given my shot before eating. Well,she called the cops and I didn't get a chance to eat. When the cops showed up and I was acting sluggish they tested my sugar. I told them in the best way I could that I had given my shot and hadn't eaten. I have been diabetic for 35yrs. I know my body and how to adjust my insulin,but if you have given your shot and are sitting in the back of a squad car,you can't very well get a snack to eat. So when my blood sugar was 67 and going down by the minute. He did the right thing and brought me to the hospital. I was only there a couple of days to make sure I was OK. Everyone is different and I am TYPE 1 also,NOT TYPE 2 diabetic. There is a big difference between the two. Also the restraining order was delivered the first night I was there.


----------



## wbellyboy (Sep 27, 2016)

Because they don't keep maple syrup in the back of a squad car. My hands were also handcuffed behind my back. Answer your question?


----------



## wbellyboy (Sep 27, 2016)

Maybe things DO actually happen to us unexpectedly. Maybe the men are treated wrongly sometimes? Just maybe I am right in this instance?


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

So, you were previously convicted of a crime against your W and spent 3 months in jail for it? That changes things substantially. Was the conviction domestic violence related?


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Why do you have to take 16 Batterers Intervention Classes? 
Did you plead guilty to any charges? 
I'm having trouble understanding, if you did nothing wrong, how is your ex able to prove all of this? 
She must be real good at manipulating the system... 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

@MrsAldi



wbellyboy said:


> The cop took me to the hospital. He was very nice and understanding of what I was dealing with. *She has a record of calling the cops of me in the past and then after I have gone to jail she goes to the State Attorney's office and says it never happened. Then after 3 months I get out of jail. Why I went back to her I can't answer.* I missed my only 30 year class reunion the last time.


If the 3 months jail sentence was domestic violence related, getting a restraining order on him would be easy since he has an established history of violence against her.

I'm having a hard time believing he has done nothing wrong at this point. Multiple police calls, a 3 months jail sentence, and a restraining order don't add up to "I didn't do anything!"

ETA: Here in the US, and maybe elsewhere, it is NOT uncommon for battered women to attempt to get their batters out of jail by later recanting to the prosecutors office. A lot of them say they wanted their batters, often husbands, to realize there is a problem and get help, but not go to jail. However, if there is enough evidence, the courts will often prosecute anyways, because a crime has been committed.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Sorry you are homeless but if you had to attend a Batterers Intervention program and go to jail for 3 months, well there seems to be more to the story. It also doesn't seem as if the program or jail time helped much as you are still pulling the 'oh woe is me' ****. Maybe time to man up, get your **** together and admit that you have screwed up, get a divorce and become a better man.


----------



## wbellyboy (Sep 27, 2016)

so you use to take care of diabetics. I HAVE BEEN A TYPE 1 DIABETIC FOR ALMOST 40YRS. so I don't think you have been working that long. I know alot about diabetes,even more than most nurses and Doctors who have only been practicing 10yrs. or less. Every diabetic is different and each diabetic can have certain highs or lows depending on what their body is used to.


----------



## wbellyboy (Sep 27, 2016)

I am having trouble repeating myself and I am not trying to get your vote. I only came on this site to explain my situation. I don't give a damn if you don't believe me. That is YOUR problem,not mine. It is funny though I do know about the laws. You know why? My best friend is an attorney and yes,I get his advice all the time. APPARENTLY YOU HAVE NEVER LIVED IN FLORIDA WHERE THE MAN ALWAYS GOES TO JAIL IF THE COPS ARE CALLED. IT IS GIVEN IN FLORIDA AND THAT IS WHY MEN HAVE JUST HAD TO ACCEPT IT. I ALSO FORGOT ON LITTLE IMPORTANT FACT. MY WIFE USED TO WORK IN THE COURTHOUSE FOR YEARS SO SHE KNOWS EXACTLY HOW TO MAKE THE SYSTEM WORK IN HER FAVOR. DID YOU THINK OF THAT? NOOOOOOOOOOOOO. WELL,NOW YOU KNOW.


----------



## wbellyboy (Sep 27, 2016)

Also,do you know the only reason why i am attending the batter's intervention program?? Well,i will give you a little education since i have a degree in it anyway. In Florida,if you have had two restraining orders put on you it is a statute that you have to take the batter's intervention program. That is it. It is all in a nutshell for you. Now you know why i am taking the class. Not because i am violent,not because i hit my wife,not because of any other reason than the statute. Slam! Dunk! Whoops watch you head,you just missed that one.


----------



## wbellyboy (Sep 27, 2016)

Read below the answer is shown. All the batter's intervention classes are 16 weeks,but the only reason is because i have had two restraining orders put on me and the florida statute says if you have two restraining orders then you have to take the classes. No ifs,ands,or buts. It sucks and my wife knew the statute so that is why she put the restraining order on me. She worked at the courthouse for many years. It sucks i know.


----------



## Palodyne (Mar 3, 2016)

wbellyboy said:


> Read below the answer is shown. All the batter's intervention classes are 16 weeks,but the only reason is because i have had two restraining orders put on me and the florida statute says if you have two restraining orders then you have to take the classes. No ifs,ands,or buts. It sucks and my wife knew the statute so that is why she put the restraining order on me. She worked at the courthouse for many years. It sucks i know.


 OK. So finish this... file for divorce and get yourself free. Stop reacting to her measures, and start being proactive. If you don't move forward for yourself, she will continue to DOMINATE you.


----------



## Manchester (Oct 7, 2016)

Why is everybody picking on this poor guy?

Same thing on my thread. 

Some nasty people on this site.


----------



## wbellyboy (Sep 27, 2016)

Funny,with all that evidence your talking about,but I wasn't arrested. Seem weird huh? Well,I finally got a cop who did his job of JUST NOT ARRESTING HUSBANDS WHOSE WIVES CALL THE POLICE. If you did the math you would solve the equation. The arrest didn't work to get me out of the house,so let's put a restraining order on him to DEFINITELY GET HIM OUT OF THE HOUSE. Most judges will issue restraining orders because they don't want to take the chance of the victim being hurt. That is the reason why the judge issued this one. I HAVE NEVER BEEN CONVICTED OF DOING ANYTHING TO MY WIFE. She has lied about everything and played the "wife abuse" game and most of the times the courts will rule in her favor without a lick of evidence. I conclude my postings on this subject. You will have to find another sucker to pry and pick at. I have been honest,forthright,and very clear on what happened. Thanks for your not believing me.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

wbellyboy said:


> I HAVE NEVER BEEN CONVICTED OF DOING ANYTHING TO MY WIFE.


OK, so how did you get 3 months in jail? 

You need a new, more competent lawyer then. 
Just ignore your ex completely from now on, if you ignore her, she can't do anything or has no further evidence. 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Get a VAR and tape everything when you come into contact with her.

Start the divorce process, your life will be better when you move on.


----------

